# Grand Palace & Wat Arun (Temple of The Dawn) in Bangkok



## mylo (Oct 1, 2009)

I visited both Grand Palace  &#3614;&#3619;&#3632;&#3610;&#3619;&#3617;&#3617;&#3627;&#3634;&#3619;&#3634;&#3594;&#3623;&#3633;&#3591;  & Wat Arun (Temple of the Dawn) &#3623;&#3633;&#3604;&#3629;&#3619;&#3640;&#3603; before going back to my country. 

Grand Palace:
The Grand Palace &#3614;&#3619;&#3632;&#3610;&#3619;&#3617;&#3617;&#3627;&#3634;&#3619;&#3634;&#3594;&#3623;&#3633;&#3591; is SUPER HUGE!! I took four hours exploring the entire place. The palace was established in 1782 and it houses not only the royal residence and throne halls, but also a number of government offices as well as the renowned Temple of Emerald Buddha or Wat Phra Kaew &#3623;&#3633;&#3604;&#3614;&#3619;&#3632;&#3649;&#3585;&#3657;&#3623;. It covers an area of 218 000 square metres and is surrounded by four walls 1 900 metres in length.

Wat Arun (Temple of The Dawn):
According to Wikipedia:
_"The outstanding feature of Wat Arun is its central prang (Khmer-style tower). Steep steps lead to the two terraces. The height is reported by different sources as between 66m, 80 m and 86 m. The corners are surrounded by 4 smaller satellite prangs. The prangs are decorated by seashells and bits of porcelain which had previously been used as ballast by boats coming to Bangkok from China."_ Source: Wat Arun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here are some pictures I took from my recent trip to Bangkok:

Picture 1 - ROAR!!!







The walls of Grand Palaceare decorated with scenes from the 
Ramakien first painted during the reign of King Rama I. The 
first scene depict the initial stages of war waged by Rama of 
Ayothaya to rescues his wife Sita, who had been abducted 
by Thotsakan (Ravana) King of Longka.
@Grand Palace

Picture 2 - On Top of The World






A stone statue 'sitting' on top of a building.
@Grand Palace, Bangkok

Picture 3 - Red Temple Guardian






A towering statue of a temple guardian
@Grand Palace, Bangkok

Picture 4 - I SEE GOLD!! :shock: 






An unknown statue next to Phra Siratana Chedi.
@Grand Palace, Bangkok

Picture 5 - "Hurry Up Lady! I'm Waiting Here!"






The staircase look like an escalator! Going up is easy. But, walking down can be creepy! The stairs are steep 
and narrow. One small mistake you'll end up rolling down like a fool.   
@Wat Arun, Bangkok

Picture 6 -  "Honey, Standstill & Gimme The Precious Pose"






The upper staircase (to the prang's terrace) can fit only one person at a time. This central prang is a BIGGIE! Look 
at the size of the woman and the prang.
@Wat Arun, Bangkok


Thank you for looking!
mylo


----------

